
The State of Robotics for 2015 - Perados
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/13/the-state-of-robotics-for-2015/
======
tomcam
Reads like it was written by a distracted fiverr scribe moments before
deadline. Why is TechCrunch allowing this kind of drivel--is this some kind of
sandboxed area for unedited user submissions, maybe?

------
hokkos
Interesting for the presentation at the end, lots of pointers.

